# Die Fledermaus



## Morgan (Jan 5, 2007)

I am searching for a recording of Johann Strauss' opera 'Die Fledermaus' WITHOUT vocals, just the orchestra. Does anyone know of where I could find this or anyone that might help me? Many thanks Mo


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

The overture never has singing in it, I know where you can download poor qualaty recording

http://www.digischool.nl/ckv1/muziek/operette/strauss/fledermaus.mp3

I'd buy the Johann Strauss Jr. collection CD right away, He's the waltzking!


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian (Jul 21, 2005)

Not trying to be nosey, but why exactly would you want an opera recording without voices?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Just buy a normal CD you can program the tracks you want to hear


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

Maybe he/she prefers instrumental music rather than opera lyrics? There are so many possible answers to this question...We'll just have to wait till this mystery is solved...hehe
4/4player


----------



## basingstoke (Jun 20, 2015)

If what you're looking for is a way to practice your own vocals, there is a Music Minus One of highlights from Fledermaus:

http://www.amazon.com/Music-Minus-One-Voice-Strauss-Highlights/dp/1596155590

If you're looking for a pleasurable listening experience, we can assume this is not at the top of the pack.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Morgan's no longer around, but maybe he was put off by hearing first time the ridiculous falsetto of Ivan Rebroff in Carlos Kleiber's otherwise excellent recording.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

vivaciouswagnerian said:


> Not trying to be nosey, but why exactly would you want an opera recording without voices?


Yes, why on earth an opera without voices?


----------

